# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  So how much important really is a hairline

## baldozer

One guy on this forum was telling me that hairline is a very important factor in how you look. He was talking about how a face can be divided into three parts and the hairline is an essential part of that top part.

However, I see many bald guys who look good. And I'm not talking only about those whose hairlines are intact but they just shave it. 

Also I'm a NW7 but personally I think I look good, especially with a goatee. Also I have a thin, minimal fat face, probably that helps as well. My face is triangular in shape such that the jaw is not protuding outside the head. So the whole head/face thing appears like an Ice Cone. I love the how I look and my wife like it too. Even after almost a decade after marriage, she still finds me hot.

But this dicussion on how much hairline is important got me thinking how much I'm really missing. I think that facial hair like a goatee helps in distracting people looking towards the head and look towards the face more instead. What do you guys think?

----------


## Exodus

Personally I think do what you want. Im tempted to get some treatment, work out and live life. Tired of this bulls***.

----------


## baldozer

> Personally I think do what you want. Im tempted to get some treatment, work out and live life. Tired of this bulls***.


 You know what, personally I never hated my look. The only thing that bothers me is how some people look down on bald as something inferior, call it as a genetic defect and such. May those people rot in hell. You know there is even the story of a prophet in bible, how some children mocked him due to his baldness, and God punished them by having a bear maul those kids. I wish the same kind of treatment to those idiots.

Karma is a bitch. I had some friends who used to mock me of my baldness, now they are bald themselves. Not only that, but they are also fat and ugly. At least I'm not fat and ugly like them. One of those idiots is even dead now. He died in his 20s by drowning. He was the one who used to mock me the most. Maybe it was my curse that got him!

----------


## aim4hair

> You know what, personally I never hated my look.!


 My advice is that if you OK with your look and your wife is happy with the way you look, then stop coming to those forums man, ppl here will change your view and make you hate yourself.

----------


## baldozer

> My advice is that if you OK with your look and your wife is happy with the way you look, then stop coming to those forums man, ppl here will change your view and make you hate yourself.


 You are absolutely correct my friend.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> Karma is a bitch. I had some friends who used to mock me of my baldness, now they are bald themselves. Not only that, but they are also fat and ugly. At least I'm not fat and ugly like them. One of those idiots is even dead now. He died in his 20s by drowning. He was the one who used to mock me the most. Maybe it was my curse that got him!


 


> I had some friends who used to mock me of my baldness, now they are bald themselves.  At least I'm not fat and ugly like them. One of those idiots is even dead now. He was the one who used to mock me the most. Maybe it was my curse that got him!


 


> I had some friends who used to mock me of my baldness.  One of those idiots is even dead now. Maybe it was my curse that got him!


 


> I had some friends


 


> friends


 wut
10char

----------


## BigThinker

> wut
> 10char


 Right???  They must have a distorted view of friendship in the deep Appalachian region of West Virginia.  Seriously, this dude has started like 30 threads about how he loves being NW7 and how propecia is the devil.  Typical salty bald dude.  Sorry bruh, but I'm going to rely on empirical evidence and try to maintain my hair.





> You know there is even the story of a prophet in bible, how some children mocked him due to his baldness, and God punished them by having a bear maul those kids. I wish the same kind of treatment to those idiots.
> 
> One of those idiots is even dead now. He died in his 20s by drowning. He was the one who used to mock me the most. Maybe it was my curse that got him!


 Using religion to try and add substance to your claims makes you look like such an uneducated hill billy.

But since you're an ignorant jack ass, let me slap you in the face with this concept:  you really think an omni-benevolent being is going to curse the kids that made fun of you with baldness and drowning?  Also, do you think he appreciates you flippantly taking joy in the untimely death of an immature kid for making childish disses on you?

Dude, please stop reproducing.  The world doesn't need more stolid turds absorbing unemployment checks.  Also, please don't waste publicly available, subsidized funds to put your children in college when they most certainly acquired your inferior intellectual ineptitude.

----------


## baldozer

> Right???  This dude has started like 30 threads about how he loves being NW7 and how propecia is the devil.  Typical salty bald dude.  Sorry bruh, but I'm going to rely on empirical evidence and try to maintain my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using religion to try and add substance to your claims makes you look like such an uneducated hill billy.
> 
> But since you're an ignorant jack ass, let me slap you in the face with this concept:  you really think an omni-benevolent being is going to curse the kids that made fun of you with baldness and drowning?  Also, do you think he appreciates you flippantly taking joy in the untimely death of an immature kid for making childish disses on you?
> 
> Dude, please stop reproducing.  The world doesn't need more stolid turds absorbing unemployment checks.  Also, please don't waste publicly available, subsidized funds to put your children in college when they most certainly acquired your inferior intellectual ineptitude.


 I'm not unemployed, and I am a highly educated person, I have got a Phd in Computer Science. You are the one who must be unemployed! But yes, whoever mocks me of my baldness, I have zero respect for him and he may go to hell! I personally never mocked anyone for anything and I don't expect mocking in return.

----------


## BigThinker

> I'm not unemployed, and I am a highly educated person, I have got a Phd in Computer Science. You are the one who must be unemployed! But yes, whoever mocks me of my baldness, I have zero respect for him and he may go to hell!


 

While I'm confident you don't even have your GED, I'm not even remotely impressed by a PhD in Computer Science anyways.

Take your uneducated, religious babel to a forum that doesn't immediately view you as an asshat for using it as "evidence", you feeble-minded sociopath.

----------


## baldozer

> While I'm confident you don't even have your GED, I'm not even remotely impressed by a PhD in Computer Science anyways.
> 
> Take your uneducated, religious babel to a forum that doesn't immediately view you as an asshat for using it as "evidence", you feeble-minded sociopath.


 Ya I agree, I am being a jackass here a bit, but you do feel bitter when people mock you of things as superficial as hair. And I was the guy who used to top my class, so perhaps those mocking me were jealous of that too. They were the ones who used to flunk subjects. So those insecure souls released all their frustrations by making me their target. But anyway I have found this forum pretty useless, as its filled with people who think hair is everything and its even more important than their health. I won't be wasting my time any further posting here! So cheer up mate  :Smile: !

----------


## BigThinker

Well they obviously got to you.  You should have done yourself a favor and learned to overcome hate.  Also, you might have done yourself a favor and relied on empirical, objective evidence for things like hairloss instead of hand-me-down fair tales.

I think it's best we both let this thread die.  It's not intellectually stimulating (like every other one of your 5-a-day threads/babel).

As for "cheering up", I'm plenty good there, homeboy.  Sick condo downtown in a major city, 3 months away from getting my MS from the 4th best School of Public Health in the nation, and I'm in the final stages of negotiating my contract with my current employer pulling $80k (+pension/benefits) from a highly desired position.  All is well and on the up-and-up here, compadre.  I wish you a shred of my success.  :Smile:

----------


## baldozer

> Well they obviously got to you.  You should have done yourself a favor and learned to overcome hate.  Also, you might have done yourself a favor and relied on empirical, objective evidence for things like hairloss instead of hand-me-down fair tales.
> 
> I think it's best we both let this thread die.  It's not intellectually stimulating (like every other one of your 5-a-day threads/babel).
> 
> As for "cheering up", I'm plenty good there, homeboy.  Sick condo downtown in a major city, 3 months away from getting my MS from the 4th best School of Public Health in the nation, and I'm in the final stages of negotiating my contract with my current employer pulling $80k (+pension/benefits) from a highly desired position.  All is well and on the up-and-up here, compadre.  I wish you a shred of my success.


 OK good luck, have a nice day mate!

----------


## Davey Jones

> Right???  They must have a distorted view of friendship in the deep Appalachian region of West Virginia.


 Well, hey, hey, hey, let's leave WV out of this!




> Using religion to try and add substance to your claims makes you look like such an uneducated hill billy.


 Using religion to add substance to claims?  What claims?  The claim that, as a side note, there are stories of punishment for unfair judgement?  But there are those!  The guy was just offering an interesting tid-bit related to hairloss.  Get that stick out of your twat and quit raving about your condo like anyone really cares that you're another average achiever that the world already has hundreds of millions of.

And also, yeah, leave WV out of that.  Just because we don't have sticks in our twats here doesn't mean we can't get along with people who do (that being you).

----------


## BigThinker

> Well, hey, hey, hey, let's leave WV out of this!
> 
> 
> 
> Using religion to add substance to claims?  What claims?  The claim that, as a side note, there are stories of punishment for unfair judgement?  But there are those!  The guy was just offering an interesting tid-bit related to hairloss.  Get that stick out of your twat and quit raving about your condo like anyone really cares that you're another average achiever that the world already has hundreds of millions of.
> 
> And also, yeah, leave WV out of that.  Just because we don't have sticks in our twats here doesn't mean we can't get along with people who do (that being you).


 

Damn, muchacho.  Looks like I hit a little too close to home for you, huh. Hahaha.

This grown 40-something man is saying that he thinks God allowed or caused a _kid_ to drown because he made fun of his bald head.  You guys and your religion.  If you just learned to be objective and make decisions with basic logic and reason, you'd be so much more successful in this world.

And, I have zero intent to stop "raving" about me and my life - get used to it.  I've earned everything for myself.  Don't try to hide your admiration.

----------


## Davey Jones

> This grown 40-something man is saying that he thinks God allowed or caused a _kid_ to drown because he made fun of his bald head.


 No, he was saying there was a story in the Bible where that happened.  You don't have to be a Christian to know what the Bible says.  You just have to be literate.  Maybe it was a little silly for him to say it'd be cool if that actually happened, but don't act like you haven't said some stupid stuff before.  You're currently trying to have a pissing contest on a hairloss forum, so we really don't need to look any further than that to find stupid things you've said.

P.S. I'm an Atheist, dum-dum.

----------


## Exodus

Guys, you two are good people, let's agree to disagree on this one. Look it comes down to pro-bald and those wishing to save hair. Surely we have the same aim, to ensure happiness in either decision?!?

----------


## BigThinker

> but don't act like you haven't said some stupid stuff before. 
> 
> we really don't need to look any further than that to find stupid things you've said.


 Aside from minor misspellings and improper grammar from typing fast, I'd love for you to display some stupid things I've said.  Entertain me, Bobby Cletus.

PS, I don't care about your religious beliefs.  I'm not even remotely religious, obviously.  You and this other character should keep hair loss discussions objective.  At least pretend like you have a formal education and a drop of scientific background.

----------


## Davey Jones

> You and this other character should keep hair loss discussions objective.  At least pretend like you have a formal education and a drop of scientific background.


 I honestly have no idea what claim we're supposed to be backing up right now.  What do you think you're arguing?  Do you even know?  

You asked for examples stupid things you've said?  How about everything you just said.

----------


## BigThinker

Looks like I got you fellas good and riled up, huh.  Easy mode.

And, Highlander, I made it to the title of your post " :Frown:  Stupid Godless ****s " and wasn't able to convince myself your lengthy post was deserving of my energy.  I'm sure it was plump full of religious hypocrisy and laced with the eternal self-deprecation that is your life.  Sorry 'bout it, bud.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Looks like I got you fellas good and riled up, huh.  Easy mode.
> 
> And, Highlander, I made it to the title of your post " Stupid Godless ****s " and wasn't able to convince myself your lengthy post was deserving of my energy.  I'm sure it was plump full of religious hypocrisy and laced with the eternal self-deprecation that is your life.  Sorry 'bout it, bud.


 Can anybody tell me what BigThinker is even yelling about anymore?

----------


## Exodus

It really is an odd day when Highlander and Davey Jones unite in their detest of a user. Still more odd things have happened...

----------


## baldy1990

baldozer-If you really think you are really a hot bald guy,you would never join a forum about baldness and you would never been so picked when someone was commenting your bald head.So you are some kind of insecure baldy who lives in denial of his feelings.

----------


## baldozer

> baldozer-If you really think you are really a hot bald guy,you would never join a forum about baldness and you would never been so picked when someone was commenting your bald head.So you are some kind of insecure baldy who lives in denial of his feelings.


 I joined the forum to mostly know about the future products that can regrow hair such as histogen/aderans/replicel. At least when there will be a cure, people won't contempt baldness. Now they contempt it because they know bald men are powerless when it comes to grow hair. So while we may not think we are ugly, people still have that image in their mind that bald men are inferior and powerless.

The funny thing is that baldness is not as bad as ugly, but still baldies get mocked more often than ugly people. Having said that, it was only selected few people who used to mock my baldness. Otherwise everybody else is nice with me.

----------


## baldy1990

> I joined the forum to mostly know about the future products that can regrow hair such as histogen/aderans/replicel. At least when there will be a cure, people won't contempt baldness. Now they contempt it because they know bald men are powerless when it comes to grow hair. So while we may not think we are ugly, people still have that image in their mind that bald men are inferior and powerless.
> 
> The funny thing is that baldness is not as bad as ugly, but still baldies get mocked more often than ugly people. Having said that, it was only selected few people who used to mock my baldness. Otherwise everybody else is nice with me.


 so you want hair,you dont like baldness then why you act like it's not big deal

----------


## baldozer

> so you want hair,you dont like baldness then why you act like it's not big deal


 Given a choice, I would take hair, but I don't obsess over baldness, like some people do. You will see some people here who are willing to get chemically castrated to save their hair. Its to good to have hair, but my sleep, my sexual health and health overall is more important.

----------


## baldy1990

> Given a choice, I would take hair, but I don't obsess over baldness, like some people do. You will see some people here who are willing to get chemically castrated to save their hair. Its to good to have hair, but my sleep, my sexual health and health overall is more important.


 that's good,good attitude,if you could weigh it with a treatment,it would be even better

----------


## Exodus

> that's good,good attitude,if you could weigh it with a treatment,it would be even *better*


 When he's rising up, shoot him down lol.

----------

